
ChakraCore 1.4 includes cross-platform JIT and experimental WebAssembly support - tilt
https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/wiki/Release-Notes#v140
======
trzeci
Nice! This is awesome how WebAssembly gets implemented by all vendors.

